# Mini Cooper S Chilli Red ( 2007) paint correction



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

This Mini Cooper S belonged to my clients wife, he requested I do this paint correction job in one day since he was leaving for overseas on a business trip the next day . Ideally I would spend two days on a job like this but since time was an issue I had to work later at night to get this car to it's former glory.

The repeated cash washes made this car look pretty ordinary with plenty of RDS, so some TLC was needed to get it looking good again.

The roof had a Union Jack which was stuck on Vinyl and it had been blasted with a pressure washer during those car wash sessions and was peeling off on certain edges !

I didn't attempt to polish the roof area as just claying alone removed colour from the Union Jack Vinyl . A shame really I would have thought that this area would have been spray painted .

The roof was given a clay down and spray on wax and gloss enhancer didn't want to chance removing the colour on the Union Jack so no machine polishing whatsoever !

Products used M105 and M205 with 7.5" Yellow Hexlogic recessed cutting pad and a 7.5" Green Hexlogic recessed Heavy Polishing pad on Flex XC 3401 VRG Dual Action Polisher no rotary for this job because of time constraints.

LSP Optimum Spray Wax and for that extra gloss Optimum Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer both brilliant products IMHO :thumb:

Just claying the roof area 









50/50









Before









After









Before


















Before









After









Before









After









Before









After









50/50









50/50









Before









After









Before









After









Here are the results of 13 hours work in one day and for LSP, Optimum Spray Wax and for that extra gloss, Optimum Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer both brilliant products IMHO :thumb:

Sorry, didn't get a chance to take sun shots ran out of time 

Please enjoy the following shots .


















































































Very windy day hence the dust 




































*

*Thanks for reading my write-up I hope you have enjoyed it .

Coming up next ( same owner of the Cooper S)

BMW X6M









Best Regards

Mario:*)


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo Mario 

very nice work ,now looks awesome mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> Bravo Mario
> 
> very nice work ,now looks awesome mate :thumb:


Thanks Mike ,

Always appreciate your kind comments mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job as always mate.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Mario.

Looks fantastic


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always..


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks great! Is the Mini a popular car in Oz?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great Job, very nice results.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

I am amazed of the quality of your work and dedication , trully a passionate detailer :thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Good Work, nice results Mario


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

looking forward to the next write-up


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job as always mate.


Thanks buddy, always appreciate your feedback :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Nice job Mario.
> 
> Looks fantastic


Thanks Lee ,

Much appreciated mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Great job as always..


Thanks Tony , always appreciate your kind comments !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

alexjb said:


> Looks great! Is the Mini a popular car in Oz?


Thanks Alex,

Yes , the Mini's are extremely popular in Australia even more than the VW Beatles !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Great Job, very nice results.


Thanks uzi-blue, much appreciated mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> I am amazed of the quality of your work and dedication , trully a passionate detailer :thumb:


Thanks Rui,

You are my inspiration buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ben-150 said:


> Good Work, nice results Mario


Thanks Ben, much appreciated !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Boomer said:


> looking forward to the next write-up


*
Thanks Boomer,


It will be a pleasure buddy !

Plus I have this one after the X6M which you guessed it belongs to the same owner 










Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you Guys, for your kind comments and feedback much appreciated as always !

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Raceno7 (May 2, 2011)

Lovely work..


----------



## GASCH (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking awesome, mate!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Mario great work loving the cooper s my car is same year but with white roof and white bonnet stripes, Mario i was looking at your shot with X6M your garage lighting what size and what size of space is it as looks very bright this is what im looking to achieve , thanks again


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Raceno7 said:


> Lovely work..


Thanks Raceno :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GASCH said:


> Looking awesome, mate!


Thanks mate :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for sharing Mario great work loving the cooper s my car is same year but with white roof and white bonnet stripes, Mario i was looking at your shot with X6M your garage lighting what size and what size of space is it as looks very bright this is what im looking to achieve , thanks again


*Thanks Derek, I am glad you like my work :thumb:
It's not my garage Derek it's my clients garage buddy he has four large florescent lighting on his ceiling hence why it's so bright !

Mario *


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work Mario


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a incredible detail, the car looks very nice after wards.

Thanks for posting, i do have a soft spot for these minis, great cracking cars.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Nice work Mario


Thanks Propokas :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Thats a incredible detail, the car looks very nice after wards.
> 
> Thanks for posting, i do have a soft spot for these minis, great cracking cars.


Thanks Trip,much appreciated buddy !

There are nice cars and the Cooper S is no exception :driver:

Mario


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Superb work Mario!:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Superb work Mario!:thumb:


*Thanks John , much appreciated buddy :thumb::wave:

Mario*


----------

